# New litter - largest one yet :)



## andypandy29us

My chocolate self has had her litter of babies and they are now 2 days old  there are 10 of them. Ive been keeping a close eye on them to make sure they are all eating and they are looking good. going to try and sex them tomorrow 





think ive got 4 black or blue and 6 chocolate babies .... but open to other suggestions


----------



## Onyx

Congrats


----------



## Trixie's Mice

They look nice and healthy, love them!!! I hope they are blue, I love blue... (Just my selfish opinion haha)


----------



## andypandy29us

they are now 5 days .. think ~I have 2 black, 4 blue and 4 chocs  its fun guessing .... but I think I have 8 male and 2 female .... still struggle to sex them this young


----------



## Onyx

Gosh, that one in the middle looks like it is going to be Royal Blue!  Congrats on your babies x


----------



## SarahC

a nice litter,what colour are you wanting the most?


----------



## Trixie's Mice

Awe they are so cute! I love variety.


----------



## andypandy29us

SarahC said:


> a nice litter,what colour are you wanting the most?


I was after tri's but didnt have a tri boy so grandma is a tri with a blue and these come from her daughter who is chocolate and dad is same blue ...~ I love blue and chocolate so Im happy until i get a breeding pair of tris


----------



## athiena14

they are so cute  can't wait to see more pics


----------



## andypandy29us

think ive got the colours pegged  4 chocolate 4 blue and 2 black ... hope I have a female blue to pair with my male


----------



## Trixie's Mice

<3 the blues are sweeter than I thought! I love them, okay this is final... my next litter must have self blue.  I have been struggling with that question forever. lol


----------



## andypandy29us

These are the 4 blues ..... but 2 of them are a different shade and I was wondering if they were silver as they have different coloured ears ?


----------



## andypandy29us

chocolate baby .... they are 9 days old now


----------



## andypandy29us

so the 2 lighter blues now look a creamy silver colour now .... any help


----------



## Onyx

Do the lighter ones have lighter bellies? x


----------



## andypandy29us

no they are the same colour all over ... possibly lilac as they look more browny blue in the natural light ........ sometimes I look at them and they are almost a siamese shade ... very interesting and confusing lol


----------



## Onyx

I was going to suggest lilac. Be interesting to see what they are like again in a week or two! It's hard trying to get pictures that accurately show colour sometimes, had many hours of frustration in the past lol


----------



## andypandy29us

the blue and cream? in natural light



the 10 babies in a bundle  in natural light


----------



## andypandy29us

so I think I've got 3 does a black, choc and cream ..... and bucks ... 3 choc 2 blue  1 black and 1 cream ..... was really hoping for a couple of blue does .... but I have another litter due tonight or the next couple of days


----------



## andypandy29us

so Its been a really busy few weeks here for baby mice  the first litter that are pictured in this link are now 4 weeks old and have been separated into bucks (7) and does (3) .... Have left does in with mum.

The second litter is pictured below and they are 14 days old today and have just opened their eyes and to mums stress they have just all woken up when I took pics and then procceded to go off exploring for the first time  There are 9 of them ... 4 black, 2 blue, 2 stone and a chocolate ... Didnt manage to get the choc in the pictures .... But this time I have 7 does and 2 bucks  woohoo hoping that both the blues are does ...

one day old


this morning 14 days old .....


after I woke them up to take a photo


My third litter didnt survive they were very small and sickly looking and there was only 2 ... They were gone the following morning as mum had culled them herself ... shes now quite happy and healthy back with the other does .... think she overdid it in the excercise wheel Im not sure but it was quite late on in the pregnancy that I even noticed she was pregnant ... didnt think she was until 2 days before she gave birth ...

The fourth litter was born on the 22 september at about 4 in the afternoon which was quite exciting as me and my daughter could hear it all happening .. she was really pleased about that ... anyway she had 11 babies ... one was still born and removed from the nest as soon as I spotted it ... It was very strange taking the still warm body out of the nest... mum didnt seem to mind .... It was very small and runty but it was fully formed ... This litter isnt like the others as im keeping this mom in with her sister as they have never been separated before and seem to get on really well ... the sister only has a day or two before she will pop ... there are 2 nexting houses in the cage with plenty of bedding for them both and they seem to both be taking turns to look after the babies ... Its really adorable .... I still check everytime I here a squeek as I usually put the does seperately to birth .... anyway here they are 

they are two days old in the pic and I bet the one with the huge belly is a buck lol


----------



## Onyx

Congrats on so many healthy youngsters! Exciting times indeed  x


----------



## andypandy29us

Litter 5 has arrived this afternoon both mums have decided to use the same house for both litters and they are both sitting on the combined litters .... They are very protective and try and move the babies every time I look in so Im going to leave them until tomorrow when Im cleaning out all the cages .... mums will go into a spare cage with a wheel to keep them happy for 15 mins while I clean and then I can get pics and a good look at the pile  ... it will be easy to tell them apart as there are 5 days between them ......


----------



## firstmice

Congratulations on all your gorgeous babies


----------



## SarahC

are you still planning on making a tri line from the blue/choc/black/lilac youngsters?


----------



## Trixie's Mice

Oh oh they are getting so adorable! I can't wait till their eyes open, <3.


----------



## andypandy29us

Im trying to Sarah ... but im not sure im very good at it  hoping to pick myself a trio of tris at the manchester show but not having much luck with that either  .... need to have a look at the mice at the show to see if mine measure up


----------



## andypandy29us

my biggest problem was the 2nd generation buck died and I only kept one as I didnt have enough room for more .... so I bred the 2nd generation does back to dad ... so the third generation Im going to keep a couple back and bred them to their aunts to see if I can get some tris ...


----------



## andypandy29us

this is litter 4 and 5 the big ones are 5 days old and the little ones are a day old ....



the above litter are 3 weeks old  they are little escape artists ....



a 5 week old baby boy ... chocolate



5 week old stone baby boy that Im keeping



5 week old blue baby boy



another beautiful 5 week old baby boy


----------



## Onyx

Stunning!


----------



## andypandy29us

thanks


----------



## Trixie's Mice

I really like the 5 week old chocolate boy! He adorable!


----------



## Autumn2005

Did you ever figure out the different shaded blues? To me they look like blue agoutis. I get some babies that look like that, and they are blue agouti.


----------



## andypandy29us

I did 2 are blue and the other 2 are stone ..... I have more stone in my other litters too  they are adorable I love the colour of them


----------

